# Metal Kitty Guitar Mod?



## butterschnapps (Jul 9, 2012)

I know most people think this when they see it, but has anyone actually gone as far as actually buying the hello kitty squier tele's and changed the hardware, pups and neck?

Squier Hello Kitty Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

I think it'd be absolutely awesome to play a show with a hello kitty guitar with a full 24 fret neck, gotoh tuners, hipshot bridge and BKP aftermaths in it. People would probably think you're kidding when you got up on stage with it, but when they hear the  tones they'd all 
If I could get my hands on the equipment when I get back to the states, I'd definitely be down to do it. I don't think I'd be able to keep it for long though, it'd definitely wear on my self respect haha. In which case, I'd be tossing it up for sale on here.


----------



## Dan Halen (Jul 9, 2012)

Ive always thought about doing this. i really do like the guitar though.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 9, 2012)

Neck has been changed for a Warmoth 28.625" scale conversion baritone neck
Pickup is a Bareknuckle, can't remember wich one (this guitar belongs to a friend).

Its badass beyond words, I want to see it live one day lol


----------



## celticelk (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Kitty + BKP Painkiller = Painkitty?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 9, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Hello Kitty + BKP Painkiller = Painkitty?


 
Might also be a Liquifire, so a Liquikitty


----------



## celticelk (Jul 9, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Might also be a Liquifire, so a Liquikitty



Or a Kittyfire!

With BKPs, I could do this all day. Warkitty, Rebel Kitty, Kittybomb....


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 9, 2012)

BKP Kitty Sweat.......


----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm really liking this thread.


----------



## MightyCharlou (Jul 9, 2012)

It is a Kittybomb... or a nailedkitty


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had mine together for about 3 years. Mine has a Chandler Charvel Style Repalcement neck, Dimarzio X2N, and Schaller Tuners. 

Couple things to consider. Only 22 fret necks will fit unless you get Warmoth 24-3/4" or Baritone Conversions. EMG's won't fit in the pickguard route unless you cut the pickguard hole. 

The body is thin. Like SG thin.

Also, when I bought mine, I got it used for $125. They were $199 new. People are asking over $300 on ebay for these, which, while not expensive, is still a rip-off as these were not high quality by any means. And I honestly wish I would have kept the original neck. As shitty as it was, if these keep going up in value, I would consider putting it back to stock and selling it.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm waiting on Bulb saying he recorded Periphery II on one of these..... Kitty's got the brOoTals


----------



## japs5607 (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought one from a car boot sale, its in very good condition for £35.00 with a gig bag. 

Its safely tucked away for my daughter when she grows up. Found the matching strap, which was nearly as much as the guitar as they are also no longer made. 

As the earlier post says EMG/Seymour Duncan actives don't fit, which is a shame as I bought a white Seymour Duncan for it


----------



## skeels (Jul 9, 2012)

As much as I like this thread I still don't understan
d why you couldn't get a nice guitar and just put a big hello kitty sticker or paint job on it..

What would that be like cheating somehow?





Hee hee- kittypig...


----------



## Zado (Jul 9, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Hello Kitty + BKP Painkiller = Painkitty?


or Hellokiller..


oh fawk






btw the pink hello kitty guitar with monstrous pickups is not that weird anymore better with this


----------



## slowro (Jul 9, 2012)

I kept watching that video on youtube where there is some guy playing the "as I am - dream theater" solo and thought they were pretty cool.
However I own a squier strat for taking to work and it has the same harmonic properties as a box of matches. 
Are these any better?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 9, 2012)

....I instantly thought about this:



...which is an EMG equipped Hello Kitty Squier


----------

